# نظام gmp



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من حضرتكم مساعدتي في جمع معلومات باللغة العربية عن نظام (gmp) وهو ممارسة التصنيع الدوائي الجيد
ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع تزويدي بها 
وشاكرة لتعاونكم:63:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز ولكن نحن مهندسين والعربي قليل في دراستنا ولم أجد لك إلا هذا الكتاب ولكن بالأنكليزي أرجو أن يفيدك .

Pharmaceutical Production: An Engineering Guide 
Bennett, Bill; Cole, Graham © 2003 Institution of Chemical Engineers (Great Britain)

http://ifile.it/iwh8nol/201512___pharmaceutical_production_-_an_engineering_guide__2003_.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/155702164/teng_gud_pharma_prod.zip

أرجو أن لاتنساني من الدعاء ....


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (15 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا انا اعلم ان كل دراستنا في اللغة الانجليزية لكن اريد بحثا باللغة العربية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يمكنك أخي العزيز ترجمة الموضوع الذي تريده على الكوكل أو أي قاموس لديك لكي تجعله بالعربي ماعدا المصطلحات طبعا وتقبل مروري ........


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا الموضوع سأنقله لك حسب ترجمة الكوكل ...
ممارسات التصنيع الجيد" أو "جي إم بي" هو جزء من نظام الجودة تغطي تصنيع واختبار المكونات الصيدلانية الفعالة ، والتشخيص ، والأطعمة ، والمنتجات الصيدلانية ، والأجهزة الطبية. غمبس والمبادئ التوجيهية التي توجز جوانب الإنتاج والاختبار التي يمكن أن تؤثر على جودة المنتج. وقد شرع كثير من البلدان أن الشركات الصيدلانية والطبية الجهاز يجب اتباع إجراءات الرصد العالمي ، وخلقت مبادئها التوجيهية الخاصة التي تتوافق مع برنامج الرصد العالمي لتشريعاتها.

على الرغم من أن هناك عددا منهم ، وجميع المبادئ التوجيهية اتباع بعض المبادئ الأساسية.
محددة بوضوح عمليات التصنيع والتي تسيطر عليها. يتم التحقق من صحة كافة العمليات الحرجة لضمان الاتساق والامتثال للمواصفات.
يتم التحكم في عمليات التصنيع ، ويتم تقييم أي تغييرات في هذه العملية. يتم التحقق من التغييرات التي تؤثر على نوعية الدواء حسب الضرورة.
تتم كتابة التعليمات والإجراءات في لغة واضحة لا لبس فيها. (الممارسات ثائق جيدة)
ويتم تدريب المشغلين لتنفيذ إجراءات وثيقة.
سجلات مصنوعة يدويا أو عن طريق الصكوك ، خلال عملية التصنيع التي تثبت أن جميع الخطوات المطلوبة من قبل إجراءات محددة وتعليمات هي في الواقع التي اتخذت والتي كانت كما هو متوقع كمية ونوعية الدواء. ويتم التحقيق الانحرافات وموثقة.
ويمكن تتبع الوثائق الصنع (بما في ذلك التوزيع) التي تمكن التاريخ الكامل دفعة يتم الاحتفاظ في الفهم وشكل سهل المنال.
توزيع المخدرات يقلل من أي خطر على جودتها.
ويتوفر نظام لإذ تشير إلى أي دفعة من المخدرات من بيع أو توريد.
شكاوى حول تسويق الأدوية وفحصها ، ويتم التحقيق في أسباب عيوب الجودة ، واتخاذ التدابير المناسبة فيما يتعلق بالمخدرات ومعيبة لمنع تكرارها.

برنامج الرصد العالمي المبادئ التوجيهية ليست إلزامية تعليمات حول كيفية تصنيع المنتجات. هم مجموعة من المبادئ العامة التي يجب مراعاتها أثناء التصنيع. عندما كانت الشركة إعداد برنامجها الجودة وعملية التصنيع ، قد تكون هناك طرق عديدة يمكن أن تفي متطلبات برنامج الرصد العالمي. وتقع على عاتق الشركة لتحديد نوعية العملية أكثر فعالية وكفاءة.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

صدارات التوجيهي

يتم فرض غمبس في الولايات المتحدة من قبل ادارة الاغذية والعقاقير الامريكية ، بموجب المادة 501 (ب) من 1938 الغذاء والدواء ومواد التجميل قانون 21usc351). لوائح استخدام عبارة "ممارسات التصنيع الجيدة الحالية" (المركب) لوصف هذه المبادئ التوجيهية. المحاكم قد عقد نظريا أن منتج مغشوش المخدرات حتى إذا كان هناك أي شرط محدد التنظيمية التي قد انتهك طالما لم يتم تنفيذ العملية وفقا لمعايير الصناعة. [بحاجة لمصدر] اعتبارا من يونيو 2010 ، وهو نفس المركب المتطلبات تنطبق على جميع مصنعي المكملات الغذائية [1].

منظمة الصحة العالمية (منظمة الصحة العالمية) يتم استخدام نسخة من برنامج الرصد العالمي من قبل المنظمين الصيدلانية وصناعة الأدوية في أكثر من مائة دولة حول العالم ، في المقام الأول في العالم النامي. برنامج الرصد العالمي للاتحاد الاوروبي (الاتحاد الاوروبي وبرنامج الرصد العالمي) يفرض متطلبات مشابهة لبرنامج الرصد العالمي لمنظمة الصحة العالمية ، وكذلك الغذاء والدواء لإدارة الإصدار في الولايات المتحدة. تستخدم غمبس مماثلة في بلدان أخرى ، مع استراليا وكندا واليابان وسنغافورة وغيرها وجود / متطورة متطورة متطلبات برنامج الرصد العالمي. في المملكة المتحدة ، وقانون الأدوية (1968) تغطي معظم جوانب برنامج الرصد العالمي في ما يشار اليه عادة باسم "دليل البرتقال" ، التي أطلق عليها هذا الاسم بسبب لون غلافه ؛ هو معروف رسميا أنها قواعد وإرشادات لل شركات الأدوية والموزعين. [2]

منذ نشر 1999 من غمبس عن المكونات الصيدلانية الفعالة ، من قبل المؤتمر الدولي المعني بالتنسيق (معنوى) ، غمبس تطبق الآن في تلك البلدان والتجمعات التجارية الموقعة على التراث الثقافي غير المادي (الاتحاد الاوروبي واليابان والولايات المتحدة) ، ويطبق في بلدان أخرى (على سبيل المثال ، استراليا وكندا وسنغافورة) والتي تتبنى المبادئ التوجيهية معنوى لصنع واختبار المواد الخام نشطة.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

نفاذ

داخل الاتحاد الأوروبي ، يتم تنفيذ برنامج الرصد العالمي التفتيش من قبل الوكالات التنظيمية الوطنية (على سبيل المثال ، يتم تنفيذ عمليات التفتيش برنامج الرصد العالمي في المملكة المتحدة من جانب الأدوية وكالة تنظيم المنتجات الصحية (إم إتش آر إيه)) ؛ في جمهورية كوريا (كوريا الجنوبية) من قبل منظمة الأغذية كوريا والدواء (ادارة الاغذية والادوية) ، في استراليا من قبل إدارة السلع العلاجية (السلع العلاجية) ؛ في جنوب افريقيا من قبل مجلس مراقبة الأدوية (مؤسسة تحدي الألفية) ؛ في البرازيل من قبل Agência ناسيونال دي Vigilância Sanitária (الوكالة الوطنية للمراقبة الصحية البرازيل) (ANVISA) ؛ في الهند وإيران وباكستان من قبل وزارة الصحة ؛ [3]) ، ومنظمات وطنية مماثلة في جميع أنحاء العالم. كل من التفتيش تنفيذ عمليات التفتيش الروتينية برنامج الرصد العالمي لضمان أن يتم إنتاج المنتجات الدوائية بأمان وبشكل صحيح ؛ بالإضافة إلى ذلك ، العديد من البلدان تنفيذ عمليات التفتيش على موافقة مسبقة (بي أي) للامتثال برنامج الرصد العالمي قبل الموافقة على دواء جديد للتسويق.

وأذن الوكالات التنظيمية (بما في ذلك ادارة الاغذية والعقاقير في الولايات المتحدة والوكالات التنظيمية في العديد من الدول الأوروبية) لإجراء عمليات تفتيش مفاجئة ، على الرغم من بعض المقرر. وعادة ما تكون عمليات التفتيش المفاجئة ادارة الاغذية والعقاقير المحلية روتينية ، ولكن يجب أن تتم وفقا ل704 (أ) من قانون فد وجيم (21USC374) ، الأمر الذي يتطلب أن يتم تنفيذ ما في "فترة زمنية معقولة". وقد عقدت المحاكم في أي وقت أن الشركة مفتوحة للعمل وفترة زمنية معقولة لإجراء تفتيش.
[تحرير]
الممارسات الجيدة أخرى

غيرها من الممارسات الجيدة نظم ، على غرار برنامج الرصد العالمي ، موجودة :
الممارسة المعملية الجيدة (إجمالي محفظة القروض) ، لإجراء دراسات المختبرات غير السريرية (علم السموم والصيدلة دراسات في الحيوانات) ؛
الممارسة السريرية الجيدة بين المنظمة) ، للمستشفيات والأطباء إجراء دراسات سريرية على الأدوية الجديدة على البشر ؛
التنظيمية الممارسة الجيدة (جي آر بي) ، لإدارة الالتزامات التنظيمية والإجراءات والوثائق.

جماعيا ، ويشار إلى هذه وغيرها من الممارسات الجيدة لمتطلبات واحتياجات "GxP" ، وكلها تتبع الفلسفات مماثلة. (هناك أمثلة أخرى تشمل الممارسات الزراعية الجيدة والممارسات الجيدة التوجيه ، والممارسات الجيدة الأنسجة.) في الولايات المتحدة ، يجب أن الشركات المصنعة للأجهزة الطبية اتباع ما يسمى "لوائح نظام الجودة" التي هي منسقة عمدا مع متطلبات ايزو ، لا cGMPs.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا الكلام من موقع وكبيديا ويمكنك زيارة هذا الرابط للأطلاع أكثر على موضوعك وبالتوفيق ...
http://www.pharmpress.com/shop/product_display.asp?ProductID=9780853697190


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااا جزيلا على الاهتمام


----------

